# Identifying Ford 7000?



## shawnbell (Jun 16, 2016)

Hello, I have recently bought what I was told is a Ford 7000 tractor. I'm trying to identify for sure if the tractor is a 7000 and what year it might be from the numbers I've found on the tractor.

On the 'drivers' side of the tractor on the engine / transmission are the numbers
D3 NN04024-AB
4F07 H.H

On the Left side of the tractor are the numbers
4J24
T3
D4NN6015
*F670200*

and just by the brake on the transmission is the number D2NN7006F.

Any help would be appreciated as i'm new to the world of tractors. My dad had a 5000 when I was growing up, but sold it by the time I was 12, so never had much experience then with tractors, but I Love my 7000 or whatever it is and hope to restore it to good shape!
Thanks,
Shawn


----------



## JGPenfield (Mar 10, 2016)

Those numbers look like parts numbers. The model number and date code of your tractor should be located on the right hand side behind the starter. Look for the numbers and post a pic of the location


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello shawnbell,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

The numbers we need are stamped on a flat spot just above and behind the starter. They may be covered with dirt, rust or paint. You may need to use a wire brush to read them.


----------



## shawnbell (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for the Replies, I didn't know where to look exactly to find the serial number but now I've found it!
I've uploaded the image with the post, The numbers are as follows, best I can tell

Above the flat surface appears to be the code F1015M

Top number on the flat surface 4M16B
Bottom number on the flat surface *C449428*

I bought a can of spray paint to temporarily clean up some of the worst wore areas, makes the tractor look 100% better.
Thanks for the help
Shawn


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Shawn,

Your tractor's numbers break down as follows:

*Model F1015M*
Model - F10 - Ford 7000 tractor, all purpose 
Engine - 1 - Diesel engine, 83 HP
PTO - 5 - Independent PTO 540/1000 rpm
Transmission - M - 16x4 manual transmission

*Manufacturing Code 4M16B*
Year - 4 - 1974
Date - M16 - December 16th
Crew - B - day crew

*Serial Number C449428*
C - Made in USA, S/N 449428 is consistent with late year 1974 manufacture.


----------



## shawnbell (Jun 16, 2016)

Thank you all for the assistance!


----------



## Ford 8210 (12 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Your tractor's numbers break down as follows:
> 
> ...


Hello Shawn, Do you believe that the F10 Code would also rule for European production? Mine's is from Antwerp, .. Thanks a lot for your assistance!


----------



## Jody virk (9 mo ago)

sixbales said:


> Shawn,
> 
> Your tractor's numbers break down as follows:
> 
> ...


Hello there 
I can’t find the year of my tractor I want to restore it just want to make sure it’s a 7000 for real my serial # is C395047
TIA


----------

